

Leaked Contract between Coursera and U of Michigan Explains Possible Rev Models - michaelrbock
http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/400864-coursera-fully-executed-agreement.html

======
x0x0
tl;dr:

3 monetization models, called as (i) coursera, (ii) university, and (iii)
registered student.

(i) coursera (pg 3): university builds the material, company monetizes it. 6
to 15% of gross rev to university: 6% for 3 mos, plus an extra 3% for every
additional 3 mos the course runs (pg 28); plus 20% of gross profits.

(ii) university (pg 3): university monetizes it and shares with coursera; the
rev split (pg 28) is agreed on in a course development agreement for each
individual course (pg 29).

(iii) registered students model (pg 4): coursera appears to simply host
material / run classes for registered students in the university.

Other potential monetization (pg 40): certs to be purchased by end user;
secure assessments (ie a test center); employee recruiting (employees can
query perf by class); NB: employees have to send email through coursera and
coursera appears not to share contact info; employee or university screening;
human provided tutoring or manual grading; corporate/univ enterprise model;
sponsorships; tuition fees

Other interesting things: university keeps ip (pg 8)

ps -- if anyone at coursera is bothered by this, I'll happily delete.

------
michaelrbock
See pg 28 for revenue split (6-15% for UoM) and pg 40 for 8 possible revenue
models.

------
Myrmornis
Will we ever be able to use clear, concise language for these sorts of things?

